# Serious answers only thnx (buyin amp)



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

so im looking for a all tube combo for under 800 bucks....so im chosing between the following:


1. Fender HotRod Deluxe
2. Peavey classic 30
3. Traynor ycv50 Blues
4. Orange Rocker 30

I play: blues, classic rock, funk <--main ....... jazz, pop, fusion, RnB, Church (i DONT play metal, screamo etc)
I use pedals...so i need an amp that works well with pedals


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

What type of music are you planing on playing? Do you need one or two channels (maybe more?) New or used?


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Of the choices you listed I would consider the rocker to be the least versatile.

Can't go wrong with either of the first two. Have you considered any vox or vox derivatives? 
The Classic 30 while using el84 tubes doesn't come off like a british amp because it uses them in class AB instead of cathode bias like a Vox.

The Fender is cool and there are a ton of mods/upgrades for it (the lead channel gets slagged alot). But since your using pedals for dirt it should be fine as is.

Another fender option is a plain old Deluxe Reverb Re-issue, IMO it sounds as good as the clean channel of the HRD.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

mcgriff420 said:


> Of the choices you listed I would consider the rocker to be the least versatile.
> 
> Can't go wrong with either of the first two. Have you considered any vox or vox derivatives?
> The Classic 30 while using el84 tubes doesn't come off like a british amp because it uses them in class AB instead of cathode bias like a Vox.
> ...


honestly dude...if the amp is under 1000 bucks new...and suitable for what i play AND most importantly light enough to carry (around45lbs) but loud enough for giging.....then im sold


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

+ 1 on the Deluxe.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've owned both the Hot Rod Deluxe and the Deluxe Reverb. For what you describe (good clean "base" with pedals for dirt), I'd get the Hot Rod Deluxe. It takes pedals like a champ. I had also borrowed a Peavey Classic for an extended period too. Its good also, but I'd take the Hot Rod Deluxe if I had to choose. And its most certainly loud enough for gigging.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Check out the Fender Custom Vibrolux Reverb, they are a fantastic amp, go for under $1K used and will cover all the bases you're asking about easily.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep an eye out for older Ampeg's and Garnet's too.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hot Rod Deluxe all the way...best bang for the buck...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd recommend the Fender or the Traynor.

From behind the sound board I really like the sound of the Fender.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, I'm shocked that there's no love in this thread for the Traynor.

The Fender will certainly have a great clean, and as noted a nastybad drive channel.

YCV Blue is excellent at both, has a really nice reverb, an excellent master volume, built like a tank, etc etc. I'd recommend at least test driving one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the Orange, probably.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I vote Traynor.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Used VHT Pittbull 45 or Super 30 other considerations (and a whole other level up in build quality and versatility, IMHO)...


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

For versality as it is (and great tone), without pedals, just guitar and amp : the Traynor.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

GuyB said:


> For versality as it is (and great tone), without pedals, just guitar and amp : the Traynor.


does that mean it doesnt take pedals as well as other amps ???
cuz pedals are a biggie for me


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Of all the amps mentioned so far, I'd go with the '65 Deluxe Reverb Re-issue. I swear I saw one for sale in the GTA just this week for $650. That is something you should look into. I think it was either on Kijiji or CL. I've owned a HR Deluxe and a HR Deville - both are decent, but physically very, very heavy.


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

antimage27 said:


> so im looking for a all tube combo for under 800 bucks....so im chosing between the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Fender HotRod Deluxe
> ...



Out of those, the HotRod is likely the best amp......then the Classic 30
Dont waste your money on Orange.


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd say give the Fenders a serious look as well, they quite a few nice units that would fit your bill rather nicely.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/msg/957222835.html


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd suggest a used Mesa DC or F series amp. Higher level amp than the ones you have mentioned.

You may also be able to come across a Mesa Nomad....THE best Mesa that most people have never used. Not an amp for metal bur for cleans to hard rock tones it has everything you need. I love mine.....and have seen combos on e bay for 600 dollars.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

antimage27 said:


> so im looking for a all tube combo for under 800 bucks....so im chosing between the following:
> 
> 
> 1. Fender HotRod Deluxe
> ...


Important point around the amps you are talking about.....

The Fender, the Peavey and the Traynor are NOT truly all tube amps. There are diodes in there to augment the gain channels. All tube just means that the tube cctry is all tube...that doesnt mean that there are not other elements. Rectification for example is not tube in the Fender. PV and Traynor, it is solid state, but the companies call the amps all tube anyway.

Don't waste a moment of time thinking that you *need* ALL TUBE to get a good sounding amp....you dont. Very few of us have all tube amps.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

With the music you play, Fender.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

In a live sound aplication HRDX"s really work well. Add a few pedals, and its all anyone should really need. Lots of big names using these.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Archer said:


> Important point around the amps you are talking about.....
> 
> The Fender, the Peavey and the Traynor are NOT truly all tube amps. There are diodes in there to augment the gain channels. All tube just means that the tube cctry is all tube...that doesnt mean that there are not other elements. Rectification for example is not tube in the Fender. PV and Traynor, it is solid state, but the companies call the amps all tube anyway.
> 
> Don't waste a moment of time thinking that you *need* ALL TUBE to get a good sounding amp....you dont. Very few of us have all tube amps.


k sry i made a mistake....its just it said that on the guitarcenter site...so
anyways what do u recommend...im gonna go this amp probably next week for sure


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dude, dont give yourself a deadline. you need to try out a lot of amps and see which one works best for the sounds you are aiming to create.

and for whoever said "dont waste your money on orange", oranges arent a waste of money - i'd like to see that statement get backed up.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

Budda said:


> dude, dont give yourself a deadline. you need to try out a lot of amps and see which one works best for the sounds you are aiming to create.
> 
> and for whoever said "dont waste your money on orange", oranges arent a waste of money - i'd like to see that statement get backed up.


which amp u like? out of those 5


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Like what many have said, I think you should just go out and try them out. Go to Tom Lee or L&M with your guitar, pick an amp, enter into the walk-in rooms, and play! Our choices are based on our ears. You should do the same. This is the best advice. 

kkjwpw
I'm not too sure what this means but I like the new smilies. --> 9kkhhd


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

kous said:


> Like what many have said, I think you should just go out and try them out. Go to Tom Lee or L&M with your guitar, pick an amp, enter into the walk-in rooms, and play! Our choices are based on our ears. You should do the same. This is the best advice.
> 
> kkjwpw
> I'm not too sure what this means but I like the new smilies. --> 9kkhhd


thats only true to a certian point because ppl with experience with an amp could tell me perhaps of its cons (reliability, build quality, etc), something i cant find out at the store...
but i know what u mean ..i will def try them out very soon...i just wanted some input
thank u very much

also...i cant bring my whole pedal board to the store...so i wont know if the amp is good with pedals


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

antimage27 said:


> thats only true to a certian point because ppl with experience with an amp could tell me perhaps of its cons (reliability, build quality, etc), something i cant find out at the store...
> but i know what u mean ..i will def try them out very soon...i just wanted some input
> thank u very much
> 
> also...i cant bring my whole pedal board to the store...so i wont know if the amp is good with pedals


Perhaps I wasn't clear. Avoid asking questions like "which one do you like" or "which one would you pick". Its not wrong to ask, its just that you will get many answers and it will make your choice harder! But like you said, we can recommend a selection for you, comment on your choices, and tell you which one works better with what. 

If I was to bring couple pedals, it would be an OD and Delay.. something to put in front and in the loop (if there is one).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

antimage27 said:


> which amp u like? out of those 5


being a guy who likes to play death metal (or at least attempt it), i probably wouldnt get anything on your list.

and unless your pedalboard doesnt fit in the car, you can bring it...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I used to own a Peavey Classic 30. I had a love/hate relationship with it. Now own a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe. I think it's a very good amp for what you want to do, especially if you can find one of the special editions that come with upgraded speakers. I don't agree with those who recommend getting a Fender Deluxe Reverb reissue instead of the Hot Rod Deluxe. The Deluxe Reverb is made to be played loud with power tube overdrive and doesn't take pedals as well as the Hot Rod. It doesn't have the same clean headroom either.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

this may sounds stupid but whats headroom?


----------



## jaysfandan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Trayonor*

Traynor makes good cheap tube amps


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll cast my vote for the Traynor, hands down. My YCV15 is astounding for the price, and I like the YCV50 just as much.

I've never been impressed with the Fender. The cleans are definitely there, but the drive channel is barely usable IMO. The Traynor, on the other hand, sounds great all around.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I repeat this often. My Traynor YCV50 blue sounds and plays better than the Plexi and Princeton and myriad of other amps I've owned. It's a lively touch sensitive amp with loads of headroom, cleans that respond to the tone controls, and great 2 way foot-switchable distortion. It loves pedals, is durable, sounds great cranked or at bedroom levels, doesn't break the back or the bank. The honeymoon should be over by now, but it's been about two and a half years and I still prefer it.

As a backup, smaller alternative, the YCV20 is a good choice, though the cleans aren't as sweet as its big brother. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a bit of a bump..


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

you can probably find an old marshall combo for ~$500 or so, the jcm800's were pretty good


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

This is my answer. And it is not serious. Not in the least. kkjuw


----------

